# ISO help to make gizzards tender



## MERTON (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm trying gizzards because of their high protein value. is there any way to make them easier to chew?

is it true that liver has even more protein than gizzards?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 30, 2007)

MERTON, whenever I cook  gizzards, I usually simmer  them in some seasoned  water.  It usually takes quite a while for them to get tender.  Depending on their size, it can take as long as an hour.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 30, 2007)

Floured and deep fried.  Can't say they are tender but they are great that way.

Used to be a restaurant in Orlando called Chastain's that people would flock to for those suckers.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 30, 2007)

I simmer them in seasoned water with pickling spice and sea salt and white vinegar to taste generly a hour of simmering will do the trick if not cook till tender.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 31, 2007)

I use to make these for a snack, season and flour,then brown nicely in evoo/butter.  Add enough chicken broth to almost cover and simmer with lid on until fork tender - almost 2 hrs.  When tender, take lid off and reduce liquid a little - you can now make gravy if so be.  Yum


----------



## TomW (Dec 31, 2007)

Frying is certainly the tastiest way to enjoy gizzards.  But it does somewhat negate any healthy aspects.  And frying doesn't do much tenderizing.

I would whip out my trusty pressure cooker.  I'll bet 15 - 20 minutes at 15 psi would do the trick.

Better yet, set your timer to 10 minutes, cool/remove from pressure cooker, _then_ flour & fry them.  I'm getting hungry thinking about _that_ option.

Tom


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 2, 2008)

Gizzards are wonderful and easy to make. My trick is to only eat the 'bulbs' at the ends, i.e. cut our the center (chewy part). I coat them generously with flour/red chili flakes/Gebhardts chili powder/garlic powder -thoroughly blended of course. Pop them in a hot fry pan with plenty of good oil. Cover and let them 'pop'. DO NOT OVERCOOK.  Seven minutes for both sides is about right. They will be crusted with dark-looking coating. The meat of the ends should still be dark pink.
Mmmm, making my own mouth water.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 2, 2008)

mbasistza is dead on target. If you "fillet" the gizzards by trimming away the surrounding grizzle, you can cook them to tender much more quickly. They are surprisingly tasty!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2008)

If you trim the flesh from the gristle as suggested in an earlier post, you've solved a lot of the problem.  

Coincidentally, gizzards and chicken livers are key ingredients to a delicious dirty rice recipe.


----------

